# Weird annoying neighbour, any ideas



## mr_maurice (Jun 30, 2012)

One of our neighbour is a retired electrician living with is wife on the other side of the road (that's like 8m from our yard gate)
Everything could be fine if it was'nt for his new annoying habit: for almost a year he's been putting tree leaves under my windshield wipes every night, and sometimes during the day. 
Our front yard has a tree just along the public road, and my car is usually parked at the limit of our property, near the road and the tree, and has giant super heavy leaves, almost the size of a dvd box.

My mother once hid in one of our cars and caught him in the act, he would'nt give a real explanation when confronted.

It obviously did'nt deter him since he kept doing it every time he could.

This is not a menacing or dangerous behavior, but it's really getting on my nerves. I'm thinking I could setup a webcam with motion sensor, then hand him the pictures, but he probably would'nt care. Involving the authorities would also be a waste of their time I guess. 
So if you guys have any simple and innovative ideas to deal with this without being confrontationnal towards an otherwise decent man, I'm listening.


----------



## cjmorris (Jun 30, 2012)

Lean his garbage can up against his front door,then fill it with water. When he opens the door....FLASH FLOOD!


----------



## B.B. (Jun 30, 2012)

I would talk to the wife. Approach her as a caring individual worried about his strange behavior. It could be heath related, and she may not have seen any weirdness yet.

If she's no help, put up a video cam and record a few incidents and forward to the state board of health. Let them decide if he's wacky.


----------



## oKtosiTe (Jun 30, 2012)

I know it sounds silly, but could he be doing this out of annoyance with your tree's leaves landing in his yard?


----------



## mr_maurice (Jun 30, 2012)

Naw, the leaves are so "dense" that they usually stay where they fall, on our land, they cannot really fly. 
If they went in his direction they would be blocked by his gate, and remain on public ground.

What really bugs me it that this guy usually behaves like a nice and almost cheerful individual, that is waving to say good morning, have a bit of smalltalk if we cross paths, he even helped me maneuver my car out by checking for traffic on our narrow street. Yet he will still go out every night, grab a few leaves and stuck them in the wipes.

I don't know if he's intentionally sending mixed messages to further confuse the situation, if he's just plain nutjob on this particular issue without realizing it, or if he's really trying to make a point.


----------



## buds224 (Jun 30, 2012)

Sleepwalker?


----------



## mr_maurice (Jun 30, 2012)

He can do it in full daylight too, if nobody is watching


----------



## Labrador72 (Jun 30, 2012)

Man, what your neighbor is doing is pretty much harassment, one of a weird kind and surely not violent but still harassment. Sounds something is wrong with the man, some kind of childish disfunction or maybe retirement triggered something wrong in his head.

You could go talk to him first very nicely. If he's alone, I'd suggest you bring a witness with you as he could later saying a bunch of lies about your conversation, maybe even that you went to threaten him about some stuff. Maybe leaves aside he's a very nice neighbor and he never would but if he isn't, better safe than sorry. 

If he keeps playing his stupid night game, I suggest you wait up for him one night, film him, and then flash him 2000 lumens before you nicely tell him that this has to stop once and for all or you'll be forced to go to the police.
If he doesn't give it up go to the police or gendarmerie.

Do you live in the countryside or town or city?


----------



## NonSenCe (Jun 30, 2012)

maybe he dont like your car. 
maybe he is retired parking ticket officer that gets mental lapses when he sees those leaf tickets laying in the ground. 

anyways.. weird behaviour that sounds like some kind of mental or more like ocd problem. needs to put them under the wiper. he is a bit nutz i would say. as if it were the passive agressive annoying the hell out of you aspect, i doubt he would chitchat with you like normal person..

how to fix it.. hmm.. i dont know.. i think you need to either catch him do it and talk to him. or take photos and then talk to him, first discuss person to person..just to say it is not tolerated. then, if it happens again. then show the evidence to his family too and talk about it with them. if it still continues to happen.. then i would go to see if the authorities of somekind could do something about it. 

personally i know would have someone else tell the person im getting pissed off, then give one warning by myself, then tell the authorities that they better deal with it. and if they cant get it right quickly.. well then i would easily become the neighbour from hell myself. they say "eye for an eye.." hah, i say "i have eyes and ears and then some" to get my revenge.. it would spiral pretty bad pretty fast. im full of evil schemes.


----------



## mr_maurice (Jun 30, 2012)

It's in a small village in the countryside. I think I'll try to document one or two occurences before doing anything else.
It's probably time to hack some old remotes for IR leds and put together something that will film at night

Edit:noncense, I just saw your post. I'm not going to get out of my way either to get this fixed. If the soft method does'nt work I won't have a lot of reasonnable options left to choose from.


----------



## biglights (Jun 30, 2012)

Document this and then talk to him. If he continues then contact the police and let him know of your intentions. It may be harmless, but it is still harassment. And it needs to stop!!! I am sure a little intervention from the police will put an end to this crazy habit. Good luck..


----------



## greenlight (Jun 30, 2012)

How about removing the windshield wipers? Anyway, looking forward to seeing the video.


----------



## f22shift (Jun 30, 2012)

one day remove your wipers. would drive him mad.


----------



## Leoht (Jun 30, 2012)

I would get a 12 V electric fence energiser and electrify the car that would soon stop him from touching it


----------



## mr_maurice (Jun 30, 2012)

Haha removing the wipers sounds like a fun one-time idea. For some reason I don't feel like electrifying my car's body, or I would remove all traces of gas in the tank before.
I smeared the little bush of grass he usually takes the leaves from with dog poo though.
If he doesn'nt strike during the next 1 or 2 hrs I'ill have a camera hidden in another car and see whatever happens, thats a good 3h30 of footage before manually deleting the file.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 30, 2012)

If your neighbor is suffering from some sort of medical/emotional trouble, it might not be a good idea to escalate the situation. :shakehead

Even if he's not, arming him with dog poo might lead to a totally different mess for you to clean from under your windshield wipers.  :green: :hairpull: 

~ Chance


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jun 30, 2012)

I agree with others here that this seems to hint of a mental/emotional issue with this fellow. I think Labrador has it right; strike up a friendly conversation with his wife and see if you can steer the conversation to that of concern over his behaviors. If you approach the situation with an air of concern rather than anger, you might help him get on the road to receiving appropriate treatment, which would be a win for everybody.


----------



## peterkin101 (Jun 30, 2012)

Best way with these things is IGNORE it if you can. NOT Ideal but at least it doesn't escalate and in time he'll grow tired of it.

Then try talking to him and if that doesn't work you'll need to apprach a Lawyer with a view to an Injunction.

Whatever you do DO NOT get involved with booby trapping your car, throwing dog mess at him or any of that rubbish-despite the temptation.

First it gives him ammunition to report you to the Police which then gets YOU into trouble.

Secondly it could dramatically escalate the situation.

I think it needs to be videoed and you need to take down dates and times etc for evidence

Court is the last resort but that may be the only option and you need to be in a position to win.

Hope it gets sorted.


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 30, 2012)

Put a car cover on your car; no place to put leaves, problem solved.


----------



## JemR (Jun 30, 2012)

Difficult situation mr maurice. This man could well be dealing with some mental health issues. Unfortunately, too many people do. So any face to face confrontation may go badly. When you have some video evidence, I think I would send him a letter. Being very polite, but formal and concise, telling him you know what he does and you would like it to stop immediately and if it does then that may be the end of it. Not mentioning his mental heath or the video at this point. Worth a try to see what happens. Hopefully if he or his wife/family read what he is doing, how it effects you and your family, it may stop. If it continues send a letter weekly detailing what he has done and telling him you may now take the matter further and what that further will be with the video evidence you have. Police, authorities, law etc. It is harassment as it is obviously troubling you. You may have to decide how far you wish to take it, unfortunately, for it to stop. Whatever you decide I wish you well.


----------



## biglights (Jun 30, 2012)

StarHalo said:


> Put a car cover on your car; no place to put leaves, problem solved.



He should not have to do this!! His property, this guy should leave his hands off. 

@ peterkin. This has been going on for a year. Try to ignore it, not happening been to long, no way he is going to stop. I agree with everything else that you mentioned.


----------



## REDLINEVUE (Jun 30, 2012)

Take two tube socks and staple a bunch of these leaves to them... once the socks are covered in leaves, slip one sock over each wiper blade..... If he's as crazy at it sounds, he'll see this and think he already struck. Then you can just remove the socks and go about your day. LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2012)

1) Ask him outright why he's doing this

OR

2) Start putting leaves under HIS wipers, when he eventually confronts you say you though he was playing tag :laughing:


----------



## Quest4fire (Jun 30, 2012)

Try parking your car beside your house, rather than by the road at the border of your property. He might not be willing to cross your property. If he stops, problem solved. If he continues and carries leaves across you property to your house and puts them under your wipers, use your video camera to document his actions. You have made a good faith effort to avoid conflict so if you do have to get the authorities involved at a later date they might be more inclined to help. Plus it is much easier to set up video equipment inside the front room of your house than outside. Good luck Maurice, these situations have to be handled tactfully. Over in the US, when neighbors get into legal disputes, the only ones who win are the lawyers.


----------



## CLHC (Jun 30, 2012)

Interesting. Maybe during his working days as an electrician, he was one of those pranksters. Construction fellows will pull a prank on others every now and then. I used to work in construction and have experienced that myself from the fellows on the job site. Possibly it's stuck with him even in his retirement years. Either and how, hope things work out between the both of you.


----------



## Vesper (Jun 30, 2012)

PhotonWrangler said:


> I agree with others here that this seems to hint of a mental/emotional issue with this fellow. I think Labrador has it right; strike up a friendly conversation with his wife and see if you can steer the conversation to that of concern over his behaviors. If you approach the situation with an air of concern rather than anger, you might help him get on the road to receiving appropriate treatment, which would be a win for everybody.



Yes, this for sure.


----------



## TedTheLed (Jun 30, 2012)

in my neighborhood parking under a tree means a bird poop covered car..
dont do anything.. remove leaves in morning, be greatful for clean windshield.
carry on.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 1, 2012)

TedTheLed said:


> in my neighborhood parking under a tree means a bird poop covered car..
> dont do anything.. remove leaves in morning, be greatful for clean windshield.
> carry on.



:twothumbs....carry on. 
_
~ Chance_


----------



## enomosiki (Jul 1, 2012)

He was caught in act and was confronted, and refused to provide explananation as to why he was doing it. That, my friend, is _not _kosher. He is engaging in *trespassing*.

Go up to him and politely ask him to stop. Get the request recorded, as well, and preferrably with a timestamp. If he stops after that, then it's all fine and good.

If he doesn't stop even after that, get a dashcam in your car and get a recording of him, again with timestamp if possible. There are decent dashcams out there that sell for reasonable prices. And then get the police involved. Problem solved.

Frequently tampering with windshield wipers will wear out the blades, especially if he's sticking leaves underneath them. Leaves are more abrasive than you think.


----------



## mr_maurice (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm not going to change my routine, parking my car elsewhere is not a realistic option.
If getting pictures and asking him/his wife/the authorities doesn'nt do anything I'll go along with my life.
I just remembered last year this guy used to let his dog take a cr*p on our yard when we where gone.
Unfortunately a friend was staying in the house and confronted him too.

There is probably a bigger issue with this guy.
Btw I just woke up, found the usual harvest on my car. Next thing I'm setting something to film at night, do you think an IR led array behind the dash would put enough light for a webcam to capture something ?
I'll probably have a source of light on the car, and a webcam taped on binoculars feeding some capture soft on a computer in my attic. (Good thing I have long holidays this year)


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Jul 1, 2012)

So this chap stopped letting his dog poop on your property when confronted? That shows a modicum of concern at his actions meaning a confrontation with the law or civil authorities is not on his priorities list. Just checking, but how did your friend confront him? Did he ask politely or did he shout at him in a forceful and demonstrative manner? Whichever way it was it worked. I just hope that no threats were used of any kind or you may have a bigger problem in the making.

Get your video evidence for a period of time, and make your case to him via an official, a policeman or a lawyer. It is quite obvious to me that he has no respect for you or your property despite the friendly manner he adopts with you on other occasions. Also the cumulative damage to your wipers should not be ignored and with the evidence you must also require recompense.

I don't think trying to get poop on is hands is a good idea, this guy is just asking to be pushed over the edge into confrontation and then you'll have a neighbour from Hell!

As a matter of record, you don't think that at some time in the past you may have done something to prompt these anti social problems? Do you test your brightest lights on his house in the wee small hours and take beamshots??:devil:


----------



## mr_maurice (Jul 1, 2012)

Our property opens directly on the road on the whole width of thr ground, without any fence or gate. That's 5 or 6 meters wide. I don't know how our friend confronted him, knowing the guy I think it was probably in a direct but peaceful way. He does'nt take much nonsense but knows how to not worsen a situation.
My guess is that he let his dog on our ground out of not caring much for us, and does'nt do this when he can tell for sure if somebody lives in the house.

As for past action on our side possibly leading to a grudge he could hold against us, I have no idea. This guy probably has a good 10 years of life before running out of steam, so I don't plan on doing anything stupid. Yet.

Having the car honk when someone is fiddling with the wipers has a certain appeal though. Yeah bad idea.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Jul 1, 2012)

Lovely though the car honk idea is, I think you should stick to the moral high ground.

Wonder what started it? At least you can finish it with civility.

Bon chance! (Ils sont fous, ces voisins - as Obelix might say).


----------



## enomosiki (Jul 1, 2012)

mr_maurice said:


> Btw I just woke up, found the usual harvest on my car. Next thing I'm setting something to film at night, do you think an IR led array behind the dash would put enough light for a webcam to capture something ?
> I'll probably have a source of light on the car, and a webcam taped on binoculars feeding some capture soft on a computer in my attic. (Good thing I have long holidays this year)



Dashcams with IR capability and LEDs should have enough illumination for filming at close range, which will be good enough since the guy is directly in front of your car when he's engaging in trespass.

Some of them come with internal batteries and can record when the vehicle isn't providing any power. Heck, some of them come with motion detection, too, and can be set to start recording when movement is detected.

Also, on your night off, you should try to catch him by surprise. You are on CPF--which means that you probably should have an insanely bright light or two. Give him a nice taste of portable sun in his eyes.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jul 1, 2012)

B.B. said:


> I would talk to the wife. Approach her as a caring individual worried about his strange behavior. It could be heath related, and she may not have seen any weirdness yet.


That is really good advice. Before getting into more extravagant attempts at detection/interdiction, a simple conversation with the man's wife may clarrify the situation.

Two comments really struck me here:



mr_maurice said:


> My mother once hid in one of our cars and caught him in the act, he would'nt give a real explanation when confronted. It obviously did'nt deter him since he kept doing it every time he could.





mr_maurice said:


> What really bugs me it that this guy usually behaves like a nice and almost cheerful individual, that is waving to say good morning, have a bit of smalltalk if we cross paths, he even helped me maneuver my car out by checking for traffic on our narrow street.


Given his likely age (for being retired), this sounds very much like the onset of dementia. He may be perfectly pleasant and seemingly lucid for brief casual conversations. But the disorganized and repetitive behaviour (and his inability to recognize or justify it) would be quite consistent with dementia.

Again, talk to the wife. It is likely to come as no surprise to her (i.e. no video evidence will be required).


----------



## Gene43 (Jul 1, 2012)

Get one of those motion activated wildlife cameras that hunters use.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 1, 2012)

_mr_maurice, 

Read this again....great counsel. Also, Love they neighbor as they self.

~ Chance_



selfbuilt said:


> That is really good advice. Before getting into more extravagant attempts at detection/interdiction, a simple conversation with the man's wife may clarrify the situation.
> 
> Two comments really struck me here:
> 
> ...


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jul 2, 2012)

~

Invite him IN for lunch .... and get to know him better ......

maybe he is lonely ?

~

Try asking him WHY he is doing it ?

Maybe his wife is ignoring him ?

OLD men get frustrated ! ... and confused .

Some are DRIVEN INSANE ... by their WIVES !

~

DON'T talk to the WIFE !!!!!!

SHE may be the ROOT of the problem !

(and a potential AX murderer)

~

BEWARE of the WIFE !!!!!!!!

~

SHE may be using HIM ...... AS BAIT !!!!

~


----------



## mr_maurice (Jul 2, 2012)

First things first, I'll make absolutely sure it's still him doing it. I mounted a pair of binoculars on a tripod, stuck a webcam in the eyepiece and focused on the car, the concept works but I'll probably shell out a few euros for a semi decent webcam. There's some fine motion detection software out there that'll do the rest.Today he left me his morning gift around noon so IR illumination can wait. I'm not spending anythin beyond that, I'd rather save the money for something that will spit a few hundred lumens otf and sleep in an other car, just in case. I've been away from cpf for a while, there's probably a new fancy XM-L something waiting for me somewhere...
Thanks CPFers for your support and sage advices. And maybe next time, blurry pictures of an old men picking leaves off a tree. So poetic


----------



## biglights (Jul 2, 2012)

Nice cant wait, good luck!!! Hope all is resolved soon for you!


----------



## blasterman (Jul 2, 2012)

Side Bar, but this reminds me a bit of a prank my Grandfather used to play some years ago when he finished out his years at an assisted living high rise. Gramps was the eternal prankster, and loved getting under the skin of other residents he thought we're 'senile', and 'old farts' that couldn't drink nor play cards up his standards. There was this other resident, whom was a a guy in his 70's that was still driving, and was OCD about his car, which was parked within view of my grandfathers 4th floor apt. The other resident would frequently check on his car and remove any dust, dirt, and check that it was locked several times a day without driving anywhere. Gramps would hop in his power scooter, at a discrete interval, zoom up to the victims car, and 'mess with it' in some harmless fashion such as raising the windshield wipers in salute fashion, put a Beercan on the antenna, etc. He'd then scoot back up to his apt, and sit for hours with his unlit cigar twitching in his mouth waiting for the victim to arrive on the next routine inspection and begin yelling incoherently for about 20 minutes at non-existant vandals. Gramps thought this was hysterically funny. This went on for about a year until the other resident was removed to a fully assisted home because of, uh, mental issues.

My advice to the OP on this issue is to *not* retaliate in any way because in the event you might have to involve law enforcement you lose your advantage. If the old man is a bit loony, talking to the wife (nicely) is the only reasonable resort. If he's coherent, he's likely ticked about something, and as petty as it is talking to wife (nicely) might break the ice. If this is indeed a mental issue, more than likely it won't last much longer and perhaps just being patient will resolve the problem. In any respect, I don't trust people messing with my car, and unless your local cops are total jerks I'm certain they'd side with you even if evidence was circumstantial and it isn't a big city where they'd consider it a 'petty' annoyance. However, once you call the cops diplomacy is out the window.


----------



## Digital (Jul 2, 2012)

France and individual townships are obviously going to have different laws then other places most of us can relate to.
Here in my state we have trespassing laws that you can back up with a gun and a bullet.
I'm not sure about your local laws but regardless every home should have motion sensing flood lights installed.
Since you're into flashlights you could have extremely high lumen lights installed and point them at your car for security, regardless if it's for him or a possible burglar.

If it was me and I caught him I'd come outside with my gun in a rage waving it around. Then act surprised and apologetic that I didn't know it was him and he almost got shot for vandalizing my car. Let him talk his way out of a gun barrel to the face situation. He might think twice after that.


----------



## Greta (Jul 2, 2012)

Digital said:


> France and individual townships are obviously going to have different laws then other places most of us can relate to.
> Here in my state we have trespassing laws that you can back up with a gun and a bullet.
> I'm not sure about your local laws but regardless every home should have motion sensing flood lights installed.
> Since you're into flashlights you could have extremely high lumen lights installed and point them at your car for security, regardless if it's for him or a possible burglar.
> ...



This scenario would be _especially_ awesome if crazy-old-man then pulled a gun out of his waistband and shot your butt right in your driveway! Yup. Smart plan... :ironic: :shakehead


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Jul 2, 2012)

Digital said:


> Here in my state we have trespassing laws that you can back up with a gun and a bullet.
> 
> I'd come outside with my gun in a rage waving it around.



It sounds to me like your state probably has self-defense laws that allow awfully generous 'reasonable defense' actions against someone charging with a handgun.

You are the most polite person in a world when you carry. You lose every argument and back down from anyone. You are always wrong and you always apologize. Because every time you _fail to de-escalate_ when you have a handgun, you are trying to kill someone.


----------



## neonnoun (Jul 2, 2012)

I suppose you could clear out the leaves. Perhaps that's all he wants and doesn't have the social skills to address the issue with you properly. Even if that isn't the reason, if he doesn't have any leaves, he can't very well place them on the car.


----------



## gollum (Jul 2, 2012)

I wouldn't confront him at all...
he may be seeking attention and have a bit of rascal in him...

I would look at preventing the situation through the root causes
remove all the leaves and give the tree a big prune and see if it stops dropping leaves for a while ,this would break him out of the habit
if thats too hard,
remove your wipers if its easy enough,maybe put them up and see what he does
maybe tape them down and see what happens 
you could experiment and see what his reaction is
could you put a temporary fence up?
maybe speak to a psychologist about him


----------



## watchcollector1968 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wow, I understand political correctness prevails most times, but this is rediculous. The guy is messing with your personal property and now there are discussions of webcams and elaborate gizmos to watch him do it. To suggest removing your wiper blades? C'mon people. Sorry, simple answer is to confront him. you see him doing it then go outside the first time and politely ask, would you leave my car alone? If he repeats the behavior simply tell him to knock it off or the next time he touches your wiper blade will be to pull it out of his mouth. I know the direct approach offends many people, oh well...seems the way of the world, confront a bully and it makes you the jerk.


----------



## orbital (Jul 2, 2012)

gollum said:


> I wouldn't confront him at all...
> he may be seeking attention and have a bit of rascal in him...
> 
> I would look at preventing the situation through the root causes
> ...



I have to disagree,
if you find out that your neighbor is truly doing this leaf thing,...absolutely confront him.

Saying nothing would not only empower him,, but it would make you look weak.
When someone starts to get into your personal business, you must respond.

*I'm a very firm believer in calling people out on their idiocy in our world, this fringe area is where we need to correct things.*
(no, I'm not saying loading up the semi-auto)

If flatout embarrassment doesn't work, you may need to be creative..


----------



## Digital (Jul 2, 2012)

Greta said:


> This scenario would be _especially_ awesome if crazy-old-man then pulled a gun out of his waistband and shot your butt right in your driveway! Yup. Smart plan... :ironic: :shakehead


If someone draws on a drawn gun and wins then you failed. Please don't make up pointless stories. No one is going to out draw the drawn gun and win.



AnAppleSnail said:


> It sounds to me like your state probably has self-defense laws that allow awfully generous 'reasonable defense' actions against someone charging with a handgun.
> 
> You are the most polite person in a world when you carry. You lose every argument and back down from anyone. You are always wrong and you always apologize. Because every time you _fail to de-escalate_ when you have a handgun, you are trying to kill someone.


Right. But you aren't carrying. You're on your property and someone has trespassed on your property and is in the middle of vandalizing your property with unknown intent in a suspicious manner. Two completely unrelated activities.


----------



## oKtosiTe (Jul 3, 2012)

Funny how quickly this thread seems to have been transformed into a "right to bear arms" discussion, while the OP lives outside the US and almost certainly doesn't have the right.
Talking to the man (or his wife) is the only obvious first step. Instead of monitoring the car, try asking him if he's seen anyone mess with you car. Perhaps you already dropped a hint?


----------



## rufus001 (Jul 3, 2012)

WOW!!! What a whole lot of carry-on. Ask the wife if he his nuts. If she says no then ESCALATE! Don't let him mess with your personal property.


----------



## gollum (Jul 3, 2012)

well I thought it would be easier to tread lightly at first
it seems the old boy is just amusing himself...
also remember this is rural France its not suburbia ....and just an old man who is maybe a bit crazy


----------



## JemR (Jul 3, 2012)

mr_maurice said:


> First things first, I'll make absolutely sure it's still him doing it.



This is getting a little confusing. oKtosiTe's right, the talk of gun's is not helping. I'm still not really sure the OP knows 100% it's this man. And if it indeed is, whether the man knows the OP knows it's him. Maybe the video will shed some light soon. The OP seems reluctant to confront the man alone. That IS fair enough, he might be walking in to a fight. Maybe the help of that friend from before is in order. He sorted the dog's mess stuff out. Or perhaps that triggered it all. Was that before or after the leaves started? Perhaps the man or his wife slipped on the leaves, that can easily happen. I have great sympathy with the OP who obviously wishes to avoid conflict, but I am thinking he needs to take someone with him, politely knock on the man's door and find out.


----------



## Digital (Jul 3, 2012)

Plan B. Hide in the tree and talk to the guy in a "god voice" telling him that he must place a dollar bill for each leaf he has placed on your windshield to atone for his sins. And he needs to shave his butt hole. If he's nuts win win. If he's not and a prankster it's an ice breaker and he'll enjoy your attempt at humor and you can discuss from there.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 3, 2012)

C. G.


----------



## alpg88 (Jul 3, 2012)

the dude is obviously mantal, today it is harmless leaves, who knows what he will do tomorow.
get evidence (pics, video...) and call police, let them talk to him.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Jul 3, 2012)

Get dude interested in flashlights. It sounds like his mind is bored, and rather than fry itself or trim unused brain cells, he's keeping active by doing leaf puzzles on your windshield. 

I know you don't want to get too close to your neighbors, but some neighbors are like that. Just cause he's old is why I'm guessing he's probably not all there upstairs. If it were my neighborhood, I'd ignore it because it's just the neighbor trying to start a fight. If it were more like the neighborhood I grew up in, I'd just chat with the guy, bring it up in conversation about finding leaves, having people tell you that they saw him do it, and thinking it strange or funny. If he meant to annoy or threaten you, he'll stop and try to do something else. If he was just trying to be goofy and start a friendship, then success!


----------



## Launch Mini (Jul 3, 2012)

Beat him to the punch. Leave a bunch of leaves under you wipers before he gets there. Make it really obvious with so many it looks ridiculous.


----------



## iapyx (Jul 3, 2012)

Digital said:


> Plan B. Hide in the tree and talk to the guy in a "god voice" telling him that he must place a dollar bill for each leaf he has placed on your windshield to atone for his sins. And he needs to shave his butt hole. If he's nuts win win. If he's not and a prankster it's an ice breaker and he'll enjoy your attempt at humor and you can discuss from there.



Wouldn't it be better to tell him to place Euro bills in this case?


----------



## iapyx (Jul 3, 2012)

Why don't you aim the water sprayers at the side of your car and make it possible to activate them by remote controll? That way you could give him a shower.


----------



## orbital (Jul 3, 2012)

Launch Mini said:


> Beat him to the punch. Leave a bunch of leaves under you wipers before he gets there. Make it really obvious with so many it looks ridiculous.



+

I was thinking the exact same thing,, the look on his face would be well worth the small hassle :sigh::green: 


================/=========
:laughing:


----------



## BarryH (Jul 3, 2012)

Place a note for him in the exact spot under the wiper blades where he usually places the leaves saying something like:

"Hello Bob, (or whatever his name is)
There is a nice pint of beer for you in the back seat.
Have a good evening.

Best Regards,
Maurice"


----------



## eh4 (Jul 3, 2012)

The last two posts hit the nail on the head imo.
Mostly people are looking for some communication and connection, sounds like he might have some troubles but that he's a pleasant and harmless person.


----------



## JemR (Jul 4, 2012)

eh4 said:


> The last two posts hit the nail on the head imo.
> Mostly people are looking for some communication and connection, sounds like he might have some troubles but that he's a pleasant and harmless person.



Yeah. The more I think about this the more I think it's *all* about the leaves. The man, his wife, her friend, the friends mother etc., someone or other must have slipped over on these leaves. Maybe more than once. And this is his odd way of communicating to you to clean them all up. Primary the ones in the public street. Without having to knock on your door everyday. Maybe *he* really fears getting in to a heated argument. I jog a few times a week and some leaves on paths, left to collect mud and water, are ankle twisters and leg breakers. I'm having to avoid them all the time. So collect all of them up and hose the path and road clean of mud. Which should really be done anyway. Then leave the note as BarryH advises. 


Hello “Bob”, Sorry, the Euro has dropped. I've cleaned them all up.
There is a nice pint.....


----------



## mr_maurice (Jul 4, 2012)

I'll adress a bunch of posts raising some legitimate questions.

Am I 100% sure I have the right suspect ? Here is the timeline: 
- august 2011, the dog incident (to recap, he'd let his dog poop on our yard for weeks)
- september 2011: my mother caught him red handed for the first time.
- july 2012: _somebody_ is doing the same game again every single time he gets the opportunity, mostly at late evenings or early mornings, occasionally during the day.



> The man, his wife, her friend, the friends mother etc., someone or other must have slipped over on these leaves.


The tree is on our property, there are never more than 10 of those on the public street. They also fall on the "parking side" of the street. That is, to walk on them you have to cram yourself on the narrow space between cars and walls.
And also, it's summer, the leaves are green and strong, I guess his picking them _from the tree_. My point is that there is no legitimate nuisance that I can see posed by our tree. 
Or completly anecdotic, he could as well be doing this because 5 minutes a day the sun reflects off my windshield to his rooms window, and that's annoying.


Also the guy I suspect is in his late sixties, drives around and takes care of his business just fine. I mean he is not a senile old man on the edge of dementia walking with canes.
As for asking his wife whether he his crazy, I think it sounds a lot like already assuming that he his in fact, crazy. Talking to him directly sounds less insulting IMHO, doesn't stop me from asking the wife later.

Anyway here is my setup (enjoy the fine engineering) :



And this is a test shoot


----------



## angelofwar (Jul 4, 2012)

The first thing that came to mind, was a remote, battery operated, motion alarm. They can be had for $15-$20. Place it in you car, facing the windshield, and it'll go off. A rather loud, annoying alarm. But, I would only do this after talking to his wife about it, and seeing if there is something else going on.


----------



## rufus001 (Jul 4, 2012)

It's getting exciting now!


----------



## chmsam (Jul 4, 2012)

Good grief folks, we're talking about a few leaves, not an armed insurgence. The guy isn't frothing at the mouth, he's just behaving a little bit oddly for any number of reasons. 

Simply having an outside authority figure along for both safety and arbitration when the OP talks with the guy should be more than enough. It would keep the situation on an even keel and would be even better if the conversation could take place in a neutral place.

I'm amazed at the level of fear and outrage being expressed over such a minor incident.

Times are tough for sure but but living in this level of fear or being ready to threaten or actually strike out violently at somebody at the drop of a hat is just screwed up, folks. 

That behavior is a whole lot scarier than some doofus putting leaves under someone's wipers.


----------



## JemR (Jul 4, 2012)

mr_maurice said:


> Am I 100% sure I have the right suspect ? Here is the timeline:
> - august 2011, the dog incident (to recap, he'd let his dog poop on our yard for weeks)
> - september 2011: my mother caught him red handed for the first time.
> - july 2012: _somebody_ is doing the same game again every single time he gets the opportunity, mostly at late evenings or early mornings, occasionally during the day.



Fair enough. Some were asked by me. Answers make things clear.



mr_maurice said:


> The tree is on our property, there are never more than 10 of those on the public street. They also fall on the "parking side" of the street. That is, to walk on them you have to cram yourself on the narrow space between cars and walls.
> And also, it's summer, the leaves are green and strong, I guess his picking them _from the tree_. My point is that there is no legitimate nuisance that I can see posed by our tree.



Yes Ok. But leaves do blow about. It's what they do best. He may well be picking them NOW, but they may have been many more in a far bigger area in the autumn when this all first started. (as per timeline)



mr_maurice said:


> As for asking his wife whether he his crazy, I think it sounds a lot like already assuming that he his in fact, crazy. Talking to him directly sounds less insulting IMHO, doesn't stop me from asking the wife later.


And here we are at your big decision!

And fwiw some of my advice from the last week.



JemR said:


> ...send him a letter. Being very polite, but formal and concise, telling him you know what he does and you would like it to stop immediately and if it does then that may be the end of it..... If it continues send a letter weekly detailing what he has done and telling him you may now take the matter further and what that further will be with the video evidence you have. Police, authorities, law etc. It is harassment as it is obviously troubling you. You may have to decide how far you wish to take it, unfortunately, for it to stop.



Or later 



JemR said:


> I have great sympathy with the OP who obviously wishes to avoid conflict, but I am thinking he needs to take someone with him, politely knock on the man's door and find out.


 
You may, of cause, ignore all my advice. But, at some point you may have to find out what this man is thinking. Good luck


----------



## biglights (Jul 8, 2012)

MR. Maurice how has everthing been going, did you get this all settled?


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Jul 9, 2012)

perhaps you might need to rotate the glasses?


----------



## Toohotruk (Jul 10, 2012)

Any updates?


----------



## Phil Ament (Jul 11, 2012)

Have you actually asked him to wipe it out and leaf you alone!


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jul 12, 2012)

~

Mr. Maurice ,

Since you are watching your vehicle so closely ........

It would be so neat if you could re-direct your windshield washer fluid jets , and then wire up a remote control to your window washer pump , so that when you see him about to lift your wiper blades ... you could turn on the washer pump and squirt him in the face !

~

And on a side note :
Does your vehicle have a wireless remote key fob ... for opening the door locks ? And maybe a little RED button for setting off the car Alarm and flashing the headlights ... when you see him LEAFING the scene of the crime ?

~


----------



## Toohotruk (Jul 12, 2012)

Yep, the old "Panic Button" would scare the hell out of him! :devil:


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Jul 12, 2012)

I guess he got leaf'd to death


----------



## RBR (Jul 13, 2012)

I fear this won´t work.

Panic buttons are (almost) unknown in European cars. 

Cheers

RBR


----------



## TedTheLed (Jul 13, 2012)

excuse me but why dont you just ask leafman to guard your car?

(he's right there sitting in the passenger seat, wearing a gas mask and a helmet, giving you the finger, cant miss him, don't tell me you don't see him too.)


----------



## theshoelacebandit (Jul 13, 2012)

This whole things sounds like it would make a really funny YouTube montage. Catch him on camera several times then record your next moves. Stuff like, taking the wipes off arm and all. Record his reaction. Put them back on but this time covered with something sticky. Record the reaction. Eventually after having some fun with it confront him in person on camera of course. Edit the whole thing. Post it on YouTube. Send the link to all the local news channels. People end up making good money on viral videos that are done right.


----------



## TedTheLed (Jul 13, 2012)

yeah, just say leafman looks like Jesus. or 

honk if you can see leafman.


----------



## JemR (Jul 13, 2012)

TedTheLed said:


> yeah, just say leafman looks like Jesus. or
> 
> honk if you can see leafman.



Honk! I see leafman. He has piercing eyes. No messin'.


----------



## Quest4fire (Jul 13, 2012)

OK. It's getting a little eerie that you haven't posted on this thread since July 4th mr maurice. Let us hear from you so we know all is well.


----------



## iapyx (Jul 13, 2012)

Mr. Maurice, glue the wipes onto the windshield. 
Or remove them completely.
Or place one of those reflective sun screens behind the windshield, one not with an aluminium side but rather a giant photo of leafs or a giant photo of your neighbor caught in the act.
Or remove the windshield haha, no he would stuff your car full with leafs. 
Put an alarm on your car that activates as soon as one of the wipes is touched.
Or sleep in your car, take your brightest flashlight or borrow one from a fellow member and give your neighbor a full load once he does it again. 

Need more?


----------



## Phil Ament (Jul 14, 2012)

I wonder if it would be at all possible for you to have your car stereo on flat out but with the volume muted, and then have some sort of a button/switch located under the wiper arm so that when the arm is lifted the sound would be instantaneously unmuted! Apparently there is also an indie rock band from Brooklyn whose name is "A Great Big Pile Of Leaves" and so maybe you could load up your stereo with some of their seemingly very apt musical creations! Well it's just a thought that I had anyway!


----------



## mr_maurice (Jul 14, 2012)

Woops, been away for quite some time..
I've been playing with my setup for a few days but it needs some tweaking, I get a new video file every time something goes on outside.
He probably calmed down with the leaves anyway, it's the holiday season here and it's hard to go outside without being seen by anyone.

The house will be mostly unnoccupied during summer, he'll get plenty of time to camouflage my car while we're away. Nothing new will happen until september anyway, but then I'll get to try a more reliable setup. Just need some clean room in the attic, trim a few branches off a tree and wait :devil:

I've read a few hilarious ideas btw, I see I asked the right crowd


----------



## Marmaduke (Jul 14, 2012)

Call the police & have them go over and have a word with him.


----------



## esrevenge (Jul 14, 2012)

+1

You guys are waaaay too nice here. This isnt funny and its not a game to humor the guy.

Call the police and tell them this story and you want the cops to talk to the guy. Your neighbor is crazy, normal adults dont put leaves under other cars wipers everyday for a YEAR, you said even during the day.

I hope you get this thing resolved.


----------



## Jay R (Jul 19, 2012)

Yes, I can just imagine the reaction he will get when he goes to the police station to report that someone is leaving leaves on his car. Get real.

Just go up to the bloke, ask him to stop leaving leaves on your car and see how it goes from then.


----------



## Phil Ament (Jul 19, 2012)

Maybe your motor vehicle could take out a restraining order against him!


----------



## redaudi (Jul 27, 2012)

oh. my. god. this thread made my brain hurt. 

It's been going on for MONTHS, and you haven't actually bothered to say a thing to him about it? Tell him to knock it off and be done with it. 

it really is that simple.


----------



## JemR (Jul 27, 2012)

redaudi said:


> It's been going on for MONTHS, and you haven't actually bothered to say a thing to him about it? Tell him to knock it off and be done with it. it really is that simple.



It has, he has not, you would think. But, just read this.



mr_maurice said:


> The house will be mostly unoccupied during summer, he'll get plenty of time to camouflage my car while we're away. Nothing new will happen until September anyway...


 
So don't expect anything to happen anytime soon.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jul 27, 2012)

~

The car may be encased in a cement block when he gets back .

~


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Aug 4, 2012)

mr_maurice said:


> Naw, the leaves are so "dense" that they usually stay where they fall, on our land, they cannot really fly.
> If they went in his direction they would be blocked by his gate, and remain on public ground.
> 
> What really bugs me it that this guy usually behaves like a nice and almost cheerful individual, that is waving to say good morning, have a bit of smalltalk if we cross paths, he even helped me maneuver my car out by checking for traffic on our narrow street. Yet he will still go out every night, grab a few leaves and stuck them in the wipes.
> ...




Thats really strange, and millions of people in the world have trees that drop leaves into neighbors lawns, and thats just a fact of life, and 99% of people dont get too angry about it, besides you said the tree drops most leaves into your yard, so.......

Have you ever had any problems or arguments with the guy in the past?

I'd maybe get a cheap video camera, and when you see that he's done it again, look back through the video, then confront him in a non angry, but stern manner, and ask that he stop pulling this crap! If he denies it, show him the video, because these people almost always deny it!


----------



## BenChiew (Aug 4, 2012)

For the next 7 consecutive days, why don't you line your wiper with leaves yourself, then you observe his behavior. See if he still comes over. You should be able to tell if he moves your leaves. 

He may stop after seeing that you are more crazy than him. 

Sometimes you need to fight fire with fire.


----------



## Slazmo (Aug 6, 2012)

I'd unscrew the wind shield wipers and have them in place so that when he lifts them - they come off... Tear outside and claim that he damaged your car... See what his reaction is?

I hate annoying neighbours - we had our drongo neighbour tear up and down the street on a motorbike on sunday morning at 0730 with the 2 year old daughter and 3 year old son proped up on the fuel tank, and did about 7 laps of the street which has blind corners and people speed around them... Cant say anything to these nut jobs at all otherwise WW3 with bricks, sticks, harsh language and who knows what else - house burnt down, dog knocked up - who knows???


----------



## mr_maurice (Sep 4, 2012)

Somebody needs an extra serving of crazy ? Here you go.
I got back from holiday, found my mother's smart car stuffed with leaves, including the "shelves" in front of the radiator, wheel rim vents etc.

Today I realised somebody closed the valve on one of our propane tanks. I'm really looking forward to getting my webcam back.
And while I'm at it, here is a schematic.





Somebody really doesn't mind stepping on others properties to make a nuisance of himself.


----------



## Labrador72 (Sep 4, 2012)

Starting to play with propane tanks is crossing the line.
If I were you I'd go to the Gendarmerie too - or maybe wait to have him on camera first but your neighbor is officially a freak now!


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Sep 4, 2012)

You can mess with my house, you can mess with my cars, you can mess with my family, but don't mess with my propane, I tell you what!

Seriously, though, the leaves were just annoying. The propane, while closing the valve is better than opening it, I still don't like that...


----------



## Slazmo (Sep 4, 2012)

ha ha wtf! You have some crazy neighbours!

P.s. I really like the colours that you used in your schematic! "Gold!"


----------



## gollum (Sep 5, 2012)

yes I would put a stop to this now for sure

I would talk to the wife and say he has to stop
I would also inform the police and tell the full story
whether he was just having a bit of fun at first or not,
he is now clearly tampering with your property


----------



## biglights (Sep 8, 2012)

I really cant believe that this is still going on. Good luck with your "problem" looks like he is escalating. Hope all guys well for you!! Very weird..


----------



## 2000xlt (Sep 9, 2012)

hide in a ghillie suit by a tree or a bush, maybe give him a good scare, after all he has inconvenienced you long enough, though its not right,,,but..OR send him a very sincere letter..Asking him to please stop


----------



## 2000xlt (Sep 9, 2012)

actually i like the "remove your wipers" thing...Or get some "fake leaves" and glue or staple them in strips. And before you get home or after you get home,,put them under you wipers. Maybe he will get discouraged and stop


----------



## 2000xlt (Sep 9, 2012)

This is a good idea too...proof may work if you go to the police with it,,alot moreso than "he said, she said type stuff".


Gene43 said:


> Get one of those motion activated wildlife cameras that hunters use.


----------



## 2000xlt (Sep 9, 2012)

I just saw the last post where you said he messed with the smart car and the propane..i would photo or video every instance to document what has happened,,just to have proof..solid proof. It is time to stop.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Sep 9, 2012)

The issue with the leaves under the wipers seems like a harmless (although annoying) prank, but if he's messing with gas lines it's time to notify the authorities. Who knows what else he might be contemplating, either on your premises or elsewhere. This needs to stop.


----------



## iapyx (Sep 9, 2012)

PhotonWrangler said:


> The issue with the leaves under the wipers seems like a harmless (although annoying) prank, but if he's messing with gas lines it's time to notify the authorities. Who knows what else he might be contemplating, either on your premises or elsewhere. This needs to stop.



Exactly. It's time to take some action. We're waiting for it, too.


----------



## biglights (Sep 9, 2012)

iapyx said:


> Exactly. It's time to take some action. We're waiting for it, too.



:devil:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Sep 9, 2012)

..........Sometimes people don't want their problems to end, they just want someone to listen to them bemoan their situation.


----------



## iapyx (Sep 9, 2012)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> ..........Sometimes people don't want their problems to end, they just want someone to listen to them bemoan their situation.



I just called the Police because there were three drunk teenagers having a 'conversation' in the middle of the night: 03:30 AM Monday morning. One was arrested as I witnessed the Police taking some action. It appeared I wasn't the only one who had called. Anyway, Chauncey, it shows that if you really want that the trouble gets over, you should start taking action. You might be right.


----------



## Marmaduke (Sep 9, 2012)

It may not be the crime of the century - yet, but by getting the police involved there is a record if the weird situation escalates. "An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure."


----------



## redaudi (Sep 10, 2012)

The fact that this is continuing to happen and the only thing being done is to blog about it on a forum and think up sneaky tacticool ways to spy on him in the act is boggling my mind.

Personally, if I caught someone messing with my car, I would confront them after the FIRST time. I spend a lot of money on it, it's mine, and valuable to me. Don't f with it. 

I annoyedly await the issue's conclusion.


----------



## luminositykilledthecat... (Sep 10, 2012)

I hope it was obvious to those who read my post that it was a joke. 
Sorry if it caused any upset.

On a serious note, my best advice is to keep as much info/proof as you can.
Without it the authorities can/will do nothing.

Good luck in this getting this sorted.


----------



## iapyx (Sep 10, 2012)

luminositykilledthecat... said:


> I hope it was obvious to those who read my post that it was a joke.
> Sorry if it caused any upset.
> 
> On a serious note, my best advice is to keep as much info/proof as you can.
> ...



Which post?


----------



## luminositykilledthecat... (Sep 10, 2012)

It was deleted.


----------



## JemR (Sep 10, 2012)

mr_maurice said:


> I got back from holiday, found my mother's smart car stuffed with leaves, including the "shelves" in front of the radiator, wheel rim vents etc.
> Today I realised somebody closed the valve on one of our propane tanks.
> Somebody really doesn't mind stepping on others properties to make a nuisance of himself.



A stop must be put to this man's harassment of your family. If he is also tampering with the propane gas tanks that's extremely serious, as others have said. They are potentially a bomb. And he's messing with the wheels on the cars. What next? Would it be a stretch to move from turning gas taps to wheel nuts?


----------



## copperfox (Sep 10, 2012)

Removed by Admin. Not appropriate for a family-friendly board. - Empath


----------



## bf1 (Sep 10, 2012)

Obviously had to many electric shock treatments over the years.


----------



## jezdec (Sep 10, 2012)

I have a suggestion.....you should organize a week-long meeting of flashaholics, and
we will bring most powerful flashlights that we own, and comment deleted. Even as a jest it is not appropriate.

Bill


----------



## Empire (Sep 10, 2012)

jezdec said:


> I have a suggestion.....you should organize a week-long meeting of flashaholics, and
> we will bring most powerful flashlights that we own, and....we can .....Removed For Quote......:wave:


I wouldn't say that on this site!!


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Sep 10, 2012)

This thread has run its course, and is becoming inappropriate, as can be seen by moderator and administrator actions. Closing it.

Bill


----------

